# Watgürtel???



## Tino (22. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

Habe letztes Jahr erst angefangen auf Mefo zu angeln und möchte euch fragen welchen Watgürtel Ihr empfehlt.
Normaler dünner oder so einen extra Breiten.
Bringen diese breiten Gürtel wirklich die Entlastung für den Rücken wenn man fast den ganzen Tag fischt?|kopfkrat

Danke im voraus

P.S.bitte bei der Fragestellung bleiben #6


----------



## Flala - Flifi (22. September 2008)

*AW: Watgürtel???*

Moin!

Ein Kumpel von mir hat üble Rückenprobleme und hat sich letztes Jahr so einen extrabreiten, mit Neopren gepolsterten Watgürtel zugelegt. Er sagt, dass ihm dieser Gürtel Spürbare Erleichterung gebracht hat. Das Ding ist im Rückenbereich fast 20 cm breit.

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (22. September 2008)

*AW: Watgürtel???*

Von Ron Thompson gibt es so einen schönen Neoprengürtel, der, wie  Flala - Flifi schon sagte im Rückenbereich shcön breit ist. Weiß den genauen Namen nicht mehr, musst du bei Ebay mal stöbern. ostenpunkt sind soweit ich mich recht erinnere maximal 15€


----------



## Weißfischfredi (22. September 2008)

*AW: Watgürtel???*

Ist der Watgürtel wirklich nur für die Entlastung des Rückens.?
Ich dachte immer das er den Angler auch vor dem volllaufen der Wathose schützt. Wenn man mal stürzt.
Lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren.#h

LG Weißfischfredi


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (22. September 2008)

*AW: Watgürtel???*

Türlich dient er Watgürtel in erster Linie zur Abdichtung der Wathose, falls man mal unfreiwillig schwimmen geht. Viele Angler bewahren auch ihre Keschr auf dem Rücken auf, indme sie siein den Gürtel stecken. Aber warum sollte ein Watgürtel praktischerweise nicht so konzipiert sein, dass er auch noch den Körper schont? 

GRuß


----------



## Windmaster (23. September 2008)

*AW: Watgürtel???*

Moin,

ich trage den Backsaver Watgürtel von Simms und der Rücken wird damit schon entlastet. War wirklich eine gute Investition und nach so einem Tag an der Ostsee ist man froh das man ihn hat.

Der Sundvogel hatte sich daraufhin auch den Gürtel besorgt und ich denke er wird dies bestätigen.



#h


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. September 2008)

*AW: Watgürtel???*



Weißfischfredi schrieb:


> Ist der Watgürtel wirklich nur für die Entlastung des Rückens.?
> Ich dachte immer das er den Angler auch vor dem volllaufen der Wathose schützt. Wenn man mal stürzt.
> Lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren.#h
> 
> LG Weißfischfredi


 
Hier mal was Konstruktives von mir.#6 Es ist beides richtig. Wenn man stürzt, dann soll der Gürtel ein Volllaufen der Hose verhindern. Erstens reduziert das den wirklich gefährlichen Kälteschock. Wer schon mal bei 2° WT in die Ostsee geplumpst ist, weiß wie heftig es sein kann, wenn das Wasser ungebremst in die Büx schießt. Ich denke, dass man davon ausgehen kann, dass es dabei durchaus zu Kreislaufschocks, mit mitunter tragischem Ausgang,kommen kann. 

Zweitens schränkt viel Wasser in der Hose die Beweglichkeit stark ein, so dass man Schwierigkeiten bekommen kann wieder aufzustehen, insbesondere dann, wenn man etwas in Panik gerät.



Windmaster schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich trage den Backsaver Watgürtel von Simms und der Rücken wird damit schon entlastet. War wirklich eine gute Investition und nach so einem Tag an der Ostsee ist man froh das man ihn hat.
> 
> Der Sundvogel hatte sich daraufhin auch den Gürtel besorgt und ich denke er wird dies bestätigen.


 
Der Backsaver hält den unteren Rücken schön warm und wirkt gleichzeitig wie ein Stützkorsett. Der untere Rücken wird dadurch stark entlastet und Rückenschmerzen stark verringert.

Wer das kennt, dass er nach einem Tag oder zwei oder drei massive Rückenprobleme bekommt, dem hilft der BS sicher weiter.
Interessanterweise brauche ich ihn, wenn ich mit der Fliege fische nicht, aber sehr wohl beim Spinnfischen.

Uli


----------



## Tino (23. September 2008)

*AW: Watgürtel???*

Mahlzeit Männer!

Das ging ja flott mit den Antworten.Das bringt mich auf jeden Fall zu dem Schluss das ich mir von Simms den Magic Back Saver bestellen werde.Kann man noch extra zusammenziehen wenn er angelegt ist.

wer mal schauen möchte, hier der Link www.ffe-shop.de bei Watbekleidung-Simms Zubehör gucken

Nochmals vielen Dank


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. September 2008)

*AW: Watgürtel???*



Tino schrieb:


> wer mal schauen möchte, hier der Link www.ffe-shop.de bei Watbekleidung-Simms Zubehör gucken


>> Die Spannkraft kann dadurch um ein Vielfaches gesteigert werden, wodurch der Rücken wie in einem *Korsett* stabilisiert und gestützt wird.

Interessant #6, Korsett für Wat-Männers, aber nicht, dass das unter Fetisch oder sowas fällt? :q

Was ist von einem textilen Nierengurt - vom Motorrad, zu diesem Zwecke zu halten? (günstiger)  
http://www.polo-motorrad.de/Suche.448.0.html?dmc_mb3_search_pi1%5Bsearchstring%5D=Nierengurte


----------



## Tino (23. September 2008)

*AW: Watgürtel???*

Hallo AngelDet

Ist natürlich nicht schlecht,als Alternative.Die Frage ist, ob so ein Teil Dauernässe und Salzwasser verträgt.


----------



## Malte (23. September 2008)

*AW: Watgürtel???*

Klar halten die Nierengurte das aus, da die  meisten aus Neopren sind.
Die sind allerdings dadurch sehr weich, mein Loop Backsaver recht steif, 
daher denke ich das die Nierengurte zum Rückenstützen nix taugen, die sollen ja die Nieren wärmen und nicht stützen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. September 2008)

*AW: Watgürtel???*

Neopren sollte wie die Watbüx durchhalten, Leder usw. geht natürlich nicht.
Ich habe seit langem so einen breiten Fahrradfahrer-Nierengut aus allerdings dichtem Synthetik, der auch einen Kunststoff-Schnappverschluss hat und einstellbar ist. Das kann eigentlich auch nicht gammeln und sitzt schön stramm um die Hüfte. Kaufen kann man ja viele drüber passende genügend große Weiten, das sollte bei den vielen Bierbauch-Größen nicht schwer sein. 
Vor allem sind die Preise im 7 bis 20 EUR Bereich ja interessant.  Gut wäre natürlich, ob jemand mit sowas schon Erfahrungen hat. |wavey:
Erscheint mir aus dem oben beschriebenen jedenfalls besser als so ein einfacher 4cm breiter Flechtwerk-String.


----------



## Tino (23. September 2008)

*AW: Watgürtel???*

Wo bekomme ich eigentlich den Simms Watgürtel ,,Magic Back Saver`` in xxl oder xxxl.
Bei Fly-Fishing Europe gibts den nur in L.

Wenn Ihr `nen Link hättet wäre super. Danke Euch


----------



## Jerkman69 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Watgürtel???*



Tino schrieb:


> Wo bekomme ich eigentlich den Simms Watgürtel ,,Magic Back Saver`` in xxl oder xxxl.
> Bei Fly-Fishing Europe gibts den nur in L.
> 
> Wenn Ihr `nen Link hättet wäre super. Danke Euch




http://shop.flyfishing-austria.at/product_info.php?products_id=208


----------



## Tino (23. September 2008)

*AW: Watgürtel???*

Besten Dank Jerkman 69.
So muss das sein.
HERRLICH


----------



## Tino (23. September 2008)

*AW: Watgürtel???*

Weiß nicht jemand eine Adresse für diesen Watgürtel in Deutschland? ( in XXl und ohne solche ,,komischen`` Karten )
Im Austria-Shop kann man nur mit Visa oder Master-Card bezahlen.So´ne Dinger hab ich nicht.

Echt Schade


----------



## Windmaster (24. September 2008)

*AW: Watgürtel???*



Tino schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Männer!
> 
> Das ging ja flott mit den Antworten.Das bringt mich auf jeden Fall zu dem Schluss das ich mir von Simms den Magic Back Saver bestellen werde.Kann man noch extra zusammenziehen wenn er angelegt ist.
> 
> ...


 

Nur zur Info ;

dieser hat aber keinen Wärmefekt, da er ja aus einem Meshgewebe besteht. 
Der andere wärmt wirklich sehr gut. Bei längeren Märschen >1km in der Neoprenwathose nehm ich ihn deshalb schon in die Hand und lege ihn bei erreichen der Angelstelle wieder an.


Bei einer atmungsakiven ist das bei längeren Märschen kein Problem.



windmaster


----------



## Tino (24. September 2008)

*AW: Watgürtel???*

Ich hatte bis jetzt nur so ein dünnen und hab in meinen Klamotten auch nicht gefroren.
Denk mal das der Gürtel mich nicht als einziges wärmt 

Das Teil soll NUR !!! meinen Rücken stützen.
Mehr nicht !!!


----------



## seatrout61 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Watgürtel???*

Ich hab damals beim Kaffeeröster zugeschlagen...als Alternative zum Watgürtel...ein Rückenstützgürtel aus Neopren, verschließbar mit Klettverschluß...für sagenhafte 10 Euronen.

Rückenschmerzen beim Angeln kenne ich seit dem nicht mehr


----------



## Richie (24. September 2008)

*AW: Watgürtel???*



Tino schrieb:


> Weiß nicht jemand eine Adresse für diesen Watgürtel in Deutschland? ( in XXl und ohne solche ,,komischen`` Karten )
> Im Austria-Shop kann man nur mit Visa oder Master-Card bezahlen.So´ne Dinger hab ich nicht.
> 
> Echt Schade



Besorgst dir halt eine über dein Kreditinstitut.
Kostenpunkt ca. 20.- Jahresgebühr bei umsatzabhängigen Karten bekommst du die Kartengebühr teilweise oder ganz erstattet.
Also empfehlenswert diese auch zum Einkaufen und Tanken zu verwenden.
Zusätzlich zu Austria ist die Kreditkartenzahlung auch in den meisten außereuropäischen Ländern gewünscht.
Teilweise sind bei den Karten Reiseversicherungen enthalten, so  das du dir die Kosten z.B. für Reiserücktrittversicherungen sparen kannst.

Gru0
Richie


----------



## Tino (25. September 2008)

*AW: Watgürtel???*

Hallo!

Habe mir einen Watgürtel im Net bestellt.
Ist von Vision und ziemlich breit für 30 Tacken.
Soll auch in erster Linie den Rücken stützen.Genau das was ich wollte.
Danke Euch für die Hilfe!


----------



## Filler (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Watgürtel???*



Tino schrieb:


> Soll auch in erster Linie den Rücken stützen.Genau das was ich wollte.



Sage doch mal bescheid, wenn Du den Gürtel ausprobiert hat, ob Du einen unterstützenden Effekt bemerkst. In dem Fall würde ich auch über einen Wechsel zu dem beschriebenen Modell nachdenken.


----------



## Tino (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Watgürtel???*

Moin Filler.

Habe den Gürtel letztes We ausprobiert.
War zum Dorsche spinnen anne Küste,da die Mefos bei uns Schonzeit haben.

*Absolut empfehlenswert!!!*

Stützt,durch seine fast 14cm Breite, wunderbar den Rücken und  

schließt die Wathose gut ab.

Der Gürtel hat noch zwei D-Ringe um Kescher oder Priest anzuhängen.

Er hat eine gute Materialdicke,was ihn nicht zu weich aber auch 

nicht zu hart macht.

Sehr gut verarbeitet ist er auch Fille. #6

Kauf Dir bloss das Teil wenn Du Rückenschmerzen beim Mefo-spinnen kennst.

(Gefangen habe ich nix,hat aber trotzdem Spass gemacht)


----------



## Filler (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Watgürtel???*

Vielen Dank für das Feedback! Ich werde daraufhin mal zusehen, mir auch diesen Gürtel zu bestellen.


----------

